# van wert and delphos reservoir



## fishing dad (Sep 8, 2009)

anything biting at eithier of these lately? does anyone know if there are any trout left in #1 this time of year, or are they pretty well fished out?


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't know about the Van Wert reservoir. Was the Delphos reservoir stocked? What species?


----------



## fishing dad (Sep 8, 2009)

PatSea said:


> Don't know about the Van Wert reservoir. Was the Delphos reservoir stocked? What species?


delphos is stocked with saugeye and bluegill for sure. saugeye were biting this spring but the biggest one i seen was about 13''. if anyone else knows what else it stocked with please let us know


----------



## noggle83 (Sep 25, 2009)

If you are looking for crappie, go to the Van Wert Reservoir #2 and fish minnows under a float near the sunken tree on the west side of the boat ramp. 
I was at Delphos earlier last week jigging for saugeye on the north east corner and did really well. Most are about 14" but I caught 3 that were around 16" or more. Im guessing they came from the Van Wert reservoir when the city of Van Wert sold some fish to Delphos when they were reconstructing VW Reservoir 2.
If you jig, experiment with head colors and bodies. For e, they were hitting dark colors in the morning, and brighter colors when the sun got higher. Snap jigging worked the best. Them pesky catfish will bother you a lot but the saugeye will make it worth while.


----------

